# Lamb bacon? Oh yes I did!



## hllywd (Mar 9, 2015)

I almost hate to give away my secret! My wife and I were at the West Side Market in Cleveland last weekend. One of the vendors had "lamb slab meat" and I couldn't resist. Cured it with equal parts TenderQuick and brown sugar, with a few crushed and chopped garlic gloves, and fresh cracked black pepper for about 3 days then cold smoked it using my tube smoker with hickory pellets, and JD barrel chips for about 4 hours.

All of the "slab meat" is smaller pieces that look more like trim, I got about 5 lbs IIRC. This stuff is awesome! It will be on my DIY meat and cheese plates while it lasts!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2015)

Sounds good!!

Did you use 1 TBS of TQ per pound??

Also---3 days is an awful short curing time for cold smoking.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2015)

Sounds good,  I'll be waiting for the final pics

Gary


----------



## dingo007 (Mar 9, 2015)

Love some lamb bacon...our local walmart always has lamb bellies...I usually do two bellies at a time in a zip lock for 10 days in cure...then 10-12hr cold smoke. Try adding some cheap bourbon to the mix...AWESOME!


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2015)

You gunna be sending out samples ?

Gary


----------



## hllywd (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll have to look at Walmart, they always have something interesting. Never noticed lamb belly.


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2015)

Not here either   

Gary


----------



## scorchedporch (Apr 29, 2015)

That's really cool.  I recently ran across an article on Lamb Ham I have to try and cure.  http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...tion-of-lamb-ham-a-colonial-tradition-revived


----------



## lonestar10 (Apr 30, 2016)

That NPR recipe is nearly the exact same one I made up to make my "lambstrami." It's nice to be validated.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 30, 2016)

ScorchedPorch said:


> That's really cool.  I recently ran across an article on Lamb Ham I have to try and cure.  http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...tion-of-lamb-ham-a-colonial-tradition-revived


That recipe leaves a few things on the table...   Insufficient time for cure penetration to the bone(6 days is not near enough time)...  insufficient cure for the amount of water and meat....   Waaaaay too much salt, about 6%, + the TQ... 

There are better recipes on this forum...  

Try Pops brine and inject the meat so the cure penetrates all around the bone...   let sit in the brine for about 10-14 days in the refer...   dry and rest in the refer for a couple days and smoke...


----------

